# je m'en fous de toi (s'en foutre)



## thanatoz

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber que significa esta frase:
          je m'en fous de toi

Creo que que es o "no me importas" o algo asi como "jod3te", o talvez ninguna de las dos .

Gracias.


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Thanatoz : creo que es en  argot el verbo faire ..hacer *je m'en fous de toi *..  no lo veo insultante..significa 
me da igaul de ti...paso de ti...no me importas para nada.. 
 a no confundir con ...*Je me fous de toi*..en este caso es : me burlo de ti o me cachondeo de ti, me rio de ti..
otra variante es : je ne fous rien ...no hago nada 
Un saludo.


----------



## julieb01

El verbo por "fous" es el verbo "foutre" que es argot.


----------



## LV4-26

_Je m'en fous de toi_ est redondant ("en" et "de" dans la même proposition)

Il reste nénamoins utilisé à la place de
_Je me fous de toi_
qui signifie la même chose mais peut également signifier "me burlo de ti", comme l'a dit Francisco Javier.
Je suppose donc que l'on utilise cette forme incorrecte (redondante) pour éviter l'ambiguité.

Quoi qu'il en soit "je m'en fous de toi" sonne maladroit et reste beaucoup moins usité que :
_J'en ai rien à foutre de toi_
qui signifie la même chose mais est beaucoup plus courant.

(no estoy seguro que es claro, lo que digo. Pero mi espanol es demasiado "basique" y prefiero explicar en frances)
Jean-Michel


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

yo diria "paso de ti", y lo consideraría más coloquial que argótico. No es para nada insultante ni despectivo (a no ser que el tono de voz demuestre desprecio)





			
				thanatoz said:
			
		

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera saber que significa esta frase:
> je m'en fous de toi
> 
> Creo que que es o "no me importas" o algo asi como "jod3te", o talvez ninguna de las dos .
> 
> Gracias.


----------



## Quebosh

pues no sé Yolanda....aquí en Québec decir "je m'en fous de toi"/je me fous de toi" es bastante insultante. Obviamente depende del tono de voz, pero yo diría que va desde "no me importas" hasta "jod*te"....Quien sabe....tal vez depende del contexto cultural, del país etc., pero en QC no es nada agradable! 
Sin embargo estoy de acuerdo con lo que dijeron los demás acerca de "je me fous de toi" aunque otra vez depende del contexto y el tono.  Siempre depende del contexto!
Espero que clarifica algunas cosas en lugar de hacerlas más complicadas..
Saludos!


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

Estoy de acuerdo contigo; quizás no me expliqué bien. Por eso maticé que depende siempre del contexto y del tono de voz. Por ejemplo, no me sentiría ofendida si me lo dijera un  amigo dentro de una conversación normal, pero no me haría ninguna gracia que una persona a la que no conozco y con la cual tengo un encontronazo fortuito me gritara eso de malas maneras.

Muchos saludos



			
				Quebosh said:
			
		

> pues no sé Yolanda....aquí en Québec decir "je m'en fous de toi"/je me fous de toi" es bastante insultante. Obviamente depende del tono de voz, pero yo diría que va desde "no me importas" hasta "jod*te"....Quien sabe....tal vez depende del contexto cultural, del país etc., pero en QC no es nada agradable!
> Sin embargo estoy de acuerdo con lo que dijeron los demás acerca de "je me fous de toi" aunque otra vez depende del contexto y el tono.  Siempre depende del contexto!
> Espero que clarifica algunas cosas en lugar de hacerlas más complicadas..
> Saludos!


----------



## piloya

yo se lo hoy decir a una persona que estaba muy muy muy enfadada y que dijo "je m'en fous de toutes les autres" "je m'en fous de......" y por el contexto y el tono de voz quería decir "me la sudan las demás".

En catalán hay una expresión similar " se m'en fot la resta". Utilizamos el verbro fotre, como  ellos foutre.
Hasta luego.


----------



## juanitocaminante

Je viens de lire un débat sur le verbe "foutre". je dirais que je comprends le sens de "je m'en fous". ça veut dire en espagnol "me importa un pepino"·
Mais, en ecoutant une chanson d'Edith Piaf que s'appele "je m'en fous pas mal" je n'arrive pas à comprendre les sens de la phrase. 
si quelqu'un a une idée et peut m'aider, merci.


----------



## Ploupinet

C'est pareil 

Edit: Après réflexion, tu as raison KaRiNeuh


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je crois que je m'en fous plus si "je m'en fous _pas mal_" (i.e. _beaucoup_) que si "je m'en fous" tout court. Question d'appréciation, sûrement.


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola,
Aquí, "pas mal" significa "del todo"


----------



## juanitocaminante

Merci à tous pour vos reponses, ils ont m'aidé beaucoup.


----------



## xxilef

Hola todos: Deseo saber el significado de "je m'en fous", agradesco su respuesta


----------



## josepbadalona

= no me importa, pero es coloquial, y se debe usar sólo entre amigos o familiares (no con tu jefe, por ejemplo)

ver


----------



## yserien

De entrada te diré que se trata de una expresión no muy cortés. Conviene evitarla y utilizar otra.
Je m'en fous.... Una madre va levantar a su hijo de la cama,:Arriva, vas a llegar tarde al trabajo " Je m'en fous du travail, me trae sin cuidado el trabajo"
y así por el estilo, es una expresión airada hacia tu interlocutor que te da lo mismo lo que él te diga. (Mas o menos ésto es)


----------



## Tina.Irun

Je m´en fiche /cela m´est égal : me da igual.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La expresión equivalente podría ser *me importa un huevo*.

Curiosamente, de esta expresión se ha derivado otra que indica una actitud permanente de abandono y desprecio hacia lo que en algún momento convendría hacer respecto de algo: el *je-m'en-foutisme* (o *jemenfoutisme*).


----------



## grandluc

A mí me gusta mucho "paso total"


----------



## zazap

O ¡Me la suda!


----------



## Tximeleta123

Bonsoir,

Yo aporto: "*me la refanfinfla*". ¡Pero ojo! esta expresión sólo se puede decir cuando uno está sereno porque cuando se han tomado cuatro cervezas... a ver quién es el guapo francés que es capaz de decir "*me-la-re-fan-fin-fla*" 



¡Ah! también: "*Me la trae al pairo*", (no) me importa (ni) un pimiento
un pepino
un rábano
una mierda (grosero)


----------



## zazap

Tximeleta123 said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Yo aporto:  "*me la refanfinfla*". ¡Pero ojo! esta expresión sólo se puede decir cuando uno está sereno porque cuando se han tomado cuatro cervezas... a ver quién es el guapo francés que es capaz de decir "me la refanflinfla"


Tximeleta, ¿cuántas has tomado tú, que no sabes bien cómo decirlo?...


----------



## Tximeleta123

Bueeeno Zazap ¡me has pillado! 

Estaba dejando la cerveza en la mesa  para poder corregir el error que había puesto pero te me has adelantado. 

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Buenas noches a todos!
Como podriamos decir esta frase en espanol?
Muchas gracias de antemano.
Cristina.


----------



## Albert 50

Hola a todos

"Je m'en fous" est très familier et un tantinet vulgaire....    Je préfère "je m'en fiche"  (employé comme euphémisme) mais ce n'est quand même pas très élégant non plus.   (Si j'avais osé utiliser l'un ou l'autre devant Maman,  elle m'aurait infligé una punition .....  exemplaire!)

Mi intento en español:  "A mi no me importa un...  pepino"  (no uso palabrotas en mi español imperfecto)....

Un saludo desde Montreal
Albert


----------



## tom29

Hola 

"Me la suda" me parece mas fuerte que "je m'en fous". Segun mi modo de ver, parece corresponder a "je m'en branle", el cual es muchisimo mas vulgar que el primero por supuesto.


----------



## Masiel

Comme dans: Il a tout fait pour toi, mais toi tu t'en fous.

Le da un paso??


----------



## lpfr

Hay muchas expresiones:
  poco te importa
  no te importa nada,
  te importa un pepino (o varias otras cosas más o menos groseras)
  y muchas más que varían de un país a otro.


----------



## Masiel

Merci Ipfr.
J'avais oublié de préciser qu'il s'agit de Cuba.


----------



## chics

Más sinónimos (hay muchos) en otros hilos previos: por ejemplo aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí, aquí,...


----------



## Boke79

Frase coloquial, corriente y de uso oral. La escucho a todas horas...

Viene a ser como : " me da igual"?¿

Gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Sí,  "je m'en fous" = ça m'est égal".


----------



## botty

o algo así como "Paso" (Paso de todo)


----------



## oresoj

Bonjour! ça va! 
"je m'en fous" ça veux dire quoi ? je pense que c'est l'équivalent de "peu importe" ou ...je ne sais pas... comme en espagnol "me vale" peut-être ... merci pour l'attention ! au revoir! 

(J'ai vu la phrase "je m'en fous" dans la chanson de Patrick Bruel (J' te l' dis quand même), "Certains rigolent déjà. J' m'en fous, j' les aimais pas")

p.s.: j'étudie à la alliance française et j'ai des problèmes avec ma prononciation, pour moi c'est difficile  dire  "u"  :S  comme  salut,  dû , etc.  Et je voudrais apprendre à dire la "u" [y] très bien! si vous avez une forme très facile vous pouvez me donner STP! 

Merci a tous! ​


----------



## detewe89

"S'en foutre" veut dire "Ca m'est égal" ou "Cela n'a aucune importance pour moi".  Mais ne l'emploie pas dans la langue écrite, c'est une tournure assez familiaire...


----------



## lpfr

Estoy de acuerdo con Detewe89. 
  Aunque la expresión ya a perdido mucho su grosería original, sigue siendo una expresión vulgar, aunque muy utilizada. Creo que si tuviese que dar una traducción más exacta en español diría "me importa un c...", o su eufemismo "me importa un pepino".
  Para que te des una idea, el significado original de "foutre" es esperma como substantivo y como verbo "joder".


----------



## oresoj

Mille merci! j'ai bien compris  ... j'ai aussi eu des problèmes phonétique parce que je écouté  je m'en fou !  et je pense comme est possible (fou = loco) :S jajaja!  ... mais  mille merci! et au revoir


----------



## Traductor.de.frances

En México, quedaría mejor decir *¡Me vale madre(s)!* Bueno, yo así lo aprendí en la Facultad de Lenguas.
Incluso me enseñaron unos sinónimos: *Je m'en fiche !* y, *Je m'en saque !* Que supuestamente, éste último
es utilizado en Canadá. No sé, si hay un error, por favor infórmenme.
Esta estructura española de México (*¡Me vale madre(s)!*) es mucho muy común en la lengua hablada.


----------

